# Blood Gushed Out After Injection?



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Apr 3, 2008)

Today i did my test shot in quad 3/4 the way up from knee 1'' to 2''inchs to right from center. i used a 1.5 23 gauge pin but im skinny so only put 3/4 way in,i aspirated nothing but bubbles,injected real slow then pulled out real quik. Soon as i pulled out some really dark blood squirted out but not much. Did i hit vein or does that  happen some times? I usually pull out slow but this timed i tryed fast..Any info would be great. Just lil worried.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2008)

It happens. I have had blood along with all the gear I injected squirt out of my arm. You might have nicked a vein. Always pull back slowly on the syringe plunger to make sure you aren't in a vein. 

Keep a check on the injection site to make sure no infection sets in. The odds a slim that infection will occur, but its better to be safe. Other than that, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks, i hope  no problem...no blood was in needle as usual jus squirted out then i took swab an held for second and it stopped . Only thing is i got  a head ache 2 minutes after that and its been an hour..lol


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 3, 2008)

It happens. Try injecting another few inches laterally.


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks pirate, everyone on here really trusts your advice so i will too.You said couple inchs laterally.does that mean 4inchs from top dead center..im confused. With all my shots i keep over thinkn it (hope i hit muscle,wonder if i hit in th seperation an not in ,did i go deep enough to deep.With your knowledge were do u think would be the best spot or me to hit with no worrys.remember im real skinny 174 pounds now..like the angle exactly were in inchs ect. my leg has a long ways bruise were injected last size of quarter.Any advice taken thanks.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 4, 2008)

You should come at an angle, from the side of the quad. Not the side of your leg, but the outside of the quad muscle.

Check out this link: SpotInjections.com

You want to hit the upper portion of muscle 2 in Thigh Series Three.


----------



## JOHNJESSICA2008 (Apr 4, 2008)

SO do it like the picture in series 3,it looks like he's coming str8t from side..i did my last like series 2.I had hip surgery a year ago and lost lot of definition in thighs ,there just now coming back around after being not used much.Thing is i cant really see seperation unless i flex it hard ,is there a better way to figure out were to hit.im thinkn im hittn in the seperation of those 1 an 2 muscles or at least my mind (thinks) so ..lol. I might jus be thinkn to much too


----------



## TNTitan (Apr 6, 2011)

I've had this happen a few times.  Nothing to worry about.  I do have one question though.

I went a little faster on the plunger than usual today and blood squirted out when I pulled out.  It immediately stopped, so I'm not worried about that.  My question is, how much of my injection did I lose?    I cleaned the area with an alcohol pad, but I could feel stickiness (like oil)  I've felt a little bit of oil at the site before, but it seemed like there may have been more this time.


----------



## mindfreak87 (Apr 6, 2011)

Happens to me everytime i pull the needle out too fast.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 6, 2011)

I pull needle out slowly half way and pause, then again half way and pause, then slowly out, and hold/wipe/message with the alcohol swab.

Nothing more then a drip, ever.


----------



## TNTitan (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you guys think I lost much gear?


----------



## Ravager (Apr 6, 2011)

TNTitan said:


> Do you guys think I lost much gear?



Probabaly a drop tops. More likely lost zero gear.


----------



## evanps (Apr 6, 2011)

Ravager said:


> I pull needle out slowly half way and pause, then again half way and pause, then slowly out, and hold/wipe/message with the alcohol swab.
> 
> Nothing more then a drip, ever.


 

I've said the same thing in another thread but use the z-track method. This alone should be pretty damn effective against this type of situation, and it's easy to do.


----------

